# Burrowers, obligate, and not



## Formerphobe (Sep 1, 2012)

Feel free to add to this thread.  

Ephebopus murinus





Aphonopelma burica





Pterinochilus murinus





Aphonopelma seemanni





Haplopelma lividum





Ephebopus cyanognathus





Monocentropus balfouri





Acanthoscurria geniculata





Brachypelma verdezi





Brachypelma emilia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 1, 2012)

That A. geni looks funny...more like trying to start a trapdoor than burrowing even lol! On the same note, my new E. murinus seems to not want to burrow so far, it made it's "hide" under a leave webbing up the area some and shoving a bit of earth aside, that's it...hopefully it'll realize there's a nice starter burrow just 2" away from it lol


----------



## Formerphobe (Sep 1, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> That A. geni looks funny...more like trying to start a trapdoor than burrowing even lol! On the same note, my new E. murinus seems to not want to burrow so far, it made it's "hide" under a leave webbing up the area some and shoving a bit of earth aside, that's it...hopefully it'll realize there's a nice starter burrow just 2" away from it lol


LOL The A. genic was putting the final touches on a tunnel that she dug from her hide to behind the water bowl.  She likes to drink on the sly...


----------



## spiderengineer (Sep 1, 2012)

My older ones
haplopelma albostriatum (silver)





haplopelma lividum (wrath)


----------



## spiderengineer (Sep 1, 2012)

some of my slings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiderengineer (Sep 1, 2012)

Some of my traps just cause

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Formerphobe (Sep 1, 2012)

> haplopelma lividum (wrath)


Beautiful!  
My two sealed their burrow entrances within a few days of each other.  Vindaloo opened his last night and he appears to have matured into a boy from what I can see.  Legs are now black/grey.
I could see Wasabe's legs behind its silk door.  They still brownish/blue, so I'm thinking Wasabe is a girl.


----------



## spiderengineer (Sep 1, 2012)

congrats wrath molted about three weeks ago


----------



## Formerphobe (Sep 8, 2012)

A. seemanni, caught all the way out of her burrow


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 8, 2012)

H. minax.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## creepa (Sep 9, 2012)

Haplopelma vonwirthi







Ornithoctoninae G. sp. Malaysia blue femur







Hysterocrates sp.







Haplopelma hainanum







Haplopelma schmidti gold

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 9, 2012)

Your H. schmidti is adorable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creepa (Sep 9, 2012)

Kazaam said:


> Your H. schmidti is adorable.


Thanks!

Its a juvenile female and i'm verry happy with her...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderengineer (Sep 9, 2012)

so I thought I would show you some cool burrow entrances some of my slings have made. its quite interesting how they all have their own style


I call this one crater




I call this one Mt. saint helen



I call this one leaning tower of pisa



Call this one Mordor




and Finally pot hole

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## squeaky10199 (Sep 10, 2012)

Are A. Seemani's natural burrowers?


----------



## advan (Sep 14, 2012)

squeaky10199 said:


> Are A. Seemani's natural burrowers?


Yes


.75" _Ephebopus murinus_ spiderling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 14, 2012)

Great pic and T, Chad!  They're quite adorable at that small size. I wonder how much personality the one I have will show once getting bigger...:sarcasm:


----------



## Formerphobe (Sep 14, 2012)

> .75" Ephebopus murinus spiderling


I love their emerald green butts when they are that size!

---------- Post added 09-14-2012 at 06:28 PM ----------




Storm76 said:


> Great pic and T, Chad!  They're quite adorable at that small size. I wonder how much personality the one I have will show once getting bigger...:sarcasm:


Mine are about half grown and have been great, with separate 'personalities'/behavior patterns.  One is more calm, cool, collected.  The other will rush out of its burrow, trip over stuff going a** over teakettle in its haste to grab its prey, then pause as if to say, "_Did anyone see me do that?.?.?._"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

